# Specks Under The Lights



## JonathanRichmond (Mar 18, 2014)

I went fishing last night under the lights the winds were about 10mph from the West so the it was pretty choppy in the bay. We got there and the specs were hittin every little minnow that swam across the surface. We ended up catching about 10 specs. One big one got off. We kept the ones in the picture and threw back the rest. We would have stayed longer but a hurricane came out of no where and the winds and seas picked up big time. Pretty good night though.


----------



## JonathanRichmond (Mar 18, 2014)

The ones we kept were from 15-20 inches


----------



## Fishing Dad (Jan 4, 2014)

Nice fish, I'm jealous. Can't go out till Friday


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

Good job, and way to go gettin' out in the weather to catch a few:thumbup:


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

:thumbup: Awesome good report. :thumbsup::yes:


----------



## eym_sirius (Oct 17, 2007)

It's one of my favorite ways to fish for specs! I like to toss a small pinfish across the lighted area and swim him through the light.


----------



## JonathanRichmond (Mar 18, 2014)

eym_sirius said:


> It's one of my favorite ways to fish for specs! I like to toss a small pinfish across the lighted area and swim him through the light.


I mean I would do this but I am just waiting on the pinfish to start coming around the docs!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Very nice ! Especially for catching them last night.


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Nice catch


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

nice batch of specs ... what time frame were you fishing ?
I cast out a live shrimp under a popping cork yesterday afternoon about 5:30 
that this guy hit within a minute or so .......for the next 2 hours ,I could not buy another hit ....only the no See ums were biting 








Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Reel Sick (May 4, 2009)

Very nice looking fish. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Super good look'in speck. Thanks for the pic!

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Nice fish...but damn they look like white trout.


----------



## trophytroutman (Mar 13, 2014)

I like throwing tops at em under the lights. They get very aggressive on the tops. The specks in these pics where caught on tops under the lights and the sand trout on plastics.


----------



## JonathanRichmond (Mar 18, 2014)

Snagged Line said:


> nice batch of specs ... what time frame were you fishing ?
> I cast out a live shrimp under a popping cork yesterday afternoon about 5:30
> that this guy hit within a minute or so .......for the next 2 hours ,I could not buy another hit ....only the no See ums were biting
> 
> ...


I was fishing around 8-9pm and was using mirolures and they would come and go.


----------

